# Zonlai 22mm F1.8 review



## ajfotofilmagem (Apr 20, 2018)

If you want a small lens F1.8 for EOS-M...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-PS4Lg7WEI


----------



## slclick (May 11, 2018)

Because f/2 is just too slow and who needs AF right? All (sort of) kidding aside, I am very interested in 3rd party ef-m glass but not when they are too close to the real deals. Some one offer up an 85 or 135!


----------

